# Excellent NASA Satellite Tracking App



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

http://liftoff.msfc.nasa.gov/realtime/jtrack/3d/JTrack3D.html

Only has Echostar 1-5 and D* 2, but VERY cool little Java app.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

cnsf said:


> http://liftoff.msfc.nasa.gov/realtime/jtrack/3d/JTrack3D.html
> 
> Only has Echostar 1-5 and D* 2, but VERY cool little Java app.


This is pretty cool, but have you ever tried a real sat tracking program like instant track or winorbit?

You could modify it to track more than just satellites, but also planets, the sun and the moon and by inputting the keplerian data you can get updates as things change.

Sometimes its fun to see satellites pass, it's almost like they're flying overhead.


----------

